# What brand/model circle hooks for Blue Marlin Live Baiting?



## rustybucket (Aug 18, 2011)

We are going to take a stab at live baiting for Blue Marlin this summer and I need to get some terminal tackle.

We will be using blackfin as live bait, using a bridle and circle hook crimped to a leader.

I would imagine most of our bait will be 5lbs - 10lbs approx, possibly heavier. What size/brand/model is a good circle hook for this application? I know I need to match hook size to bait so if there are a few sizes I should have on hand that is good as well.

Also, for leader on live baiting, I was thinking 400lb mono. But is there any use for Flouro here? Don't think I've ever seen flouro over mid 100's.

Open to ideas and suggestions here, input is welcome! Areas we will hit will be the rigs and Spur most likely.


----------



## team_A_II (Mar 31, 2009)

What kind of tackle and line class are you fishing?

No need for fluorocarbon. Mono in the 300-400 would be fine. 

Eagle Claw 19/0 is a great all around billfish hook and are designed to rust away rather quickly on a released fish. Snell knot works great but they can also be crimped to your leader.


----------



## rustybucket (Aug 18, 2011)

I have 50w's with 80lb test but am looking at picking up a couple of 80's if needed. Will 50's work for this or do I really need the 80's?


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

I dont mean to hijack but its sorta on topic. How does one pop off a fish if they are using 3-400lb leader material? Probably something I will never have to worry about but just curious.


----------



## team_A_II (Mar 31, 2009)

50's with 80 is just fine. Especially if you're fishing standup. No reel need for 80's unless you're fishing chair rods then they would be slightly better suited.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

JD7.62 said:


> I dont mean to hijack but its sorta on topic. How does one pop off a fish if they are using 3-400lb leader material? Probably something I will never have to worry about but just curious.


You'd be surprised how easy it is to pop one off on 300...


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

JD7.62 said:


> I dont mean to hijack but its sorta on topic. How does one pop off a fish if they are using 3-400lb leader material? Probably something I will never have to worry about but just curious.


By not using 3-400# leader....


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

A lot of guys just cut it when they get the tag in a tourney situation.


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

What's better as live bait? Blackfin, bonito, hardtail (larger), or skipjack?


----------



## crburnside (May 26, 2015)

samoajoe said:


> What's better as live bait? Blackfin, bonito, hardtail (larger), or skipjack?


anyone on this question? would love to know?


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

crburnside said:


> anyone on this question? would love to know?


What ever you can catch on spot :

I've used small yellowfin and blackfin and got bites on both.

Most rigs hold blackfin and that is the bait of choice as thats usually all you can catch.

If you have tuna tubes you can catch bonita or skippies and have them in tow and use them when you get somewhere you wish to fish. Most pull baits around rigs but you can pull them anywhere you think marlin are.

Catching bait to use to fish is a careful operation as you do not want to handle the baits at all and when you do go to handle them don't use a cloth or rag, hold the tail only and cup the face , while another guy does the rigging.


Good Luck out There :thumbsup:


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

++ on the tuners & tuner-like live bait....like candy to them.

catch 'em up


----------



## MJB2 (Apr 6, 2015)

Answers: 

Skipjack. Watch Em shine in the water sometime. Great bait. 

No need for flour carbon. A blue marlin ain't leader shy. 

He's right. Be as fragile as you can handling any bait such as this.


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

Thanks guys!


----------



## BlueWaterWarrior (May 28, 2015)

A young lady, Stephanie Choate, broke the Women's 50 lb. World Record for Black Marlin, last year with a fish that weighed 1,111 lbs. It was on dead bait troll and she fought the fish from the chair but a 50 will catch most anything with the right crew and angler on board. You just have to recognize what size fish you have hooked and start chasing it RIGHT AWAY if it's really big. 

I fished with the same crew last year. They use 550 lb. and 600 lb. leader on every rod. Hooks are crimped on. You can use 80 lb. leader if you don't mind breaking big fish off but for that fish of a lifetime, I don't understand why everyone is obsessed with light leaders unless they are concerned about tuna and other meat fish and I have caught plenty of those on 550 lb. leaders.

For live tuna baits you use whatever you can catch but if I have a Blackfin, a Skipjack and a Yellowfin in the tubes, I will go with the Yellowfin every time. Hooks should be Mustad 39960 in 19 or 20/0.


----------



## Tiretyme (Sep 29, 2014)

Good info, how do you rig the live bait?


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

Bridle through the eyes.


----------

